# Who all is attending Horrorfind?



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish I want so far away. I would love to attend, the price is awesome for the weekend. I think it would be quite an experience to see so many types of vendors. As for the celebrities Sam from True Blood would make the ride worth it alone and I do have to admit I think Sid Haig is a great in a gross creepy sorta way.


----------

